# Wann sind einfache Schütze/Relais für Safety-Anwendungen erlaubt?



## jogger (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade den Beitrag "Sicherheitskathegorie 1" gelesen. Dabei erinnerte ich mich an eine Diskussion mit einem Kollegen aus einer anderen Firma vor einigen Wochen.
Wir unterhielten uns über den Einsatz von Beckhoff Safety-Klemmen (Sichere Ausgänge, KL6904 und KL2904):
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl2904.htm
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl6904.htm
Solche Klemmen sind für mein Verständnis dazu gedacht, damit solche Schaltelemente abzuschalten, die direkt Antriebe stillsetzen oder z.B. Bremsen einfallen lassen.

Der Kollege erzählte mir von einem Sicherheitskonzept, bei dem auch die KL6904 und KL2904 verwendet wurden, aber aus Kostengründen nur, um damit wiederum ganze Batterien von "normalen" Schützen abzuschalten, die ihrerseits wiederum "normale" Schütze oder Relais schalten.
Die Ausgänge der Klemme schalten (zwei-kanalig) die Versorgung aller in Reihe angeschlossenen Schütze ab.
Dies sei unter Anderem deswegen zulässig, weil ein Schütz, z. B. "Sirius" (Fa. Siemens), nach Aussage des Kollegen ein "bewährtes Bauelement" (oder so ähnlich) sei. Hier sei kein zertifiziuertes Sicherheitsrelais nötig.
Und da das möglich sei, bräuchte man nicht für jedes Motorschütz einen Safety-Ausgang ... 
So werden in der konkreten Applikation mit nur zwei Safety-Ausgängen gleich 10 oder mehr Schütze abgeschaltet, die dann teilweise nochmals andere Schütze abschalten 

Ich habe damals meine Zweifel geäußert. Ich halte eine solche Anschlussweise keineswegs für "sicher". Schließlich kontrolliert die Safety-Klemme den angeschlossenen Schaltkreise u.A. auf Querschluss und Fremdeinspeisung, kann den Stromkreise, den das Schütz bedient, natürlich nicht überwachen.
Zwar wird der Rückführkreis ausgewertet (durchgeschliffen über alle Relais), aber der wird nur für das Wiedereinschalten ausgewertet.

Kann man bei o. g. Schützen wirklich davon ausgehen, dass sie im Notfall richtig funktionieren und abfallen?
Wie ist dieser Begriff "bewährtes Bauelement" gemeint und ist er für eine solche Sicherheitsapplikation (z. B. Abschalten von Motorschützen) auch ausreichend?
Kann mir jemand eine passende Vorschrift der DIN/VDE nennen?

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend!
...Chris


----------



## Gaida (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

nach meinem Wissen müssen die Schütze zwangsgeführte Kontakte haben, ich meine das ist bei allen Schützen so (Bitte verbessert mich wenn es falsch ist was Schreibe) .  Bei Relais gibt es selten diese Zwangsführung, von Omron gibt es da welche die auch für sicherheitsfunktionen zugelassen sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Safety (1 März 2009)

Hallo,
also ein Sichererausgang kann mehrere Schütze die Zwangsgeführt sein müssen schalten! Es kommt aber wieder auf die Risikoana. an welche Kat benötigt Ihr? 
Bei Kat 1 würde ein Schütz reichen aber dieser müsste Bewährt sein siehe 13849 !Lese dir doch mal den Bericht der BGIA 2/2008 durch da sind die Kat beschrieben.(Linkliste Jabba)
Da greifen auch Fehlerausschlüsse die stehen in der 13849/2 ! Bei höheren Kat muss man mit Rückführkreisen arbeiten und natürlich eine Redundanz aufbauen! 

Safety


----------

